# The Gildar Rift - Cover Art



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks pretty damn awesome to me.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I agree, nice job on the artwork and can't wait for the book .


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

now im excited i wanna read the book even more now


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

That looks fucking awesome!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Thats one of the best cover arts I have seen, but the thing is, that almost every cover art on a black Library book is fuwking amazing.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Thats one of the best cover arts I have seen, but the thing is, that almost every cover art on a black Library book is fuwking amazing.


It's cool that the protagonists in the book are the ones getting their arses handed to them on the cover, that's a direction you don't often see BL cover art going in.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> It's cool that the protagonists in the book are the ones getting their arses handed to them on the cover, that's a direction you don't often see BL cover art going in.


My thoughts exactly. Its a very nice change. What does the author herself think I wonder?, but hearty congratulations to her for getting Jon Sullivan, the king of 40k art.

Huron Blackheart rules, Death to the False Emperor!.

Edit: And heres the actual book itself. Sarah Cawkwell, thats a name we'll have to get used to seeing.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm almost disappointed that it doesn't say 'aka Pyroriffic' in a small font underneath Sarah Cawkwell. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> I'm almost disappointed that it doesn't say 'aka Pyroriffic' in a small font underneath Sarah Cawkwell. :biggrin:


Aww that would've been good, there's still time before its published.


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

What do I think?

Meh. It's alright.

WHO THE FRAK AM I KIDDING? I was sent it about a week ago and it's been a NIGHTMARE not being able to show anybody! Jon took every little thing that I chatted to him about re: the cover and incorporated in true style.

He's utterly amazing. I may love him just a little bit.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Pyroriffic said:


> What do I think?
> 
> Meh. It's alright.
> 
> ...


I really like the Tyrant's Claw, it looks bloody fantastic. Was that your own design or Jon's?.

And there's no shame in that.


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

I would dearly love to say it was all my fantastic suggestions, but that would be a terrible lie. It's all Jon's, with a few Special Requests thrown in from me, which he did so outstandingly well.

OK, I love him lots. <3


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Pyroriffic said:


> I would dearly love to say it was all my fantastic suggestions, but that would be a terrible lie. It's all Jon's, with a few Special Requests thrown in from me, which he did so outstandingly well.
> 
> OK, I love him lots. <3


Ah. Well he's done something very good here. He's taken a weapon that I thought was meaningless bad-looking crap made special for a character, and made it into sheer awesomeness.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

My opinion is the SMB books are worth getting because they look so pretty. And thank god this one isn't about Orks. I mean 4 are out now and 3 is fighting Orks.


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

raider1987 said:


> My opinion is the SMB books are worth getting because they look so pretty. And thank god this one isn't about Orks. I mean 4 are out now and 3 is fighting Orks.


Fear my super-awesome cosmic powers of trend-breaking.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Pyroriffic said:


> Fear my super-awesome cosmic powers of trend-breaking.


Don't you mean Chris Wraight's? SW vs TS in _Battle of the Fang_


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Fear my super-awesome powers of trend-breaking in Chris Wraight's gang.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Pyroriffic said:


> Fear my super-awesome powers of trend-breaking in Chris Wraight's gang.


Well Andy Hoare's gang... :laugh:


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Fear my super-awesome powers of trend-breaking in Chris Wraight and Andy Hoare's gang.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Pyroriffic said:


> Fear my super-awesome powers of trend-breaking in Chris Wraight and Andy Hoare's gang.


The more people you put in it, the less fear-inspiring it is.


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Fear my super-awesome powers of trend-breaking in our super-exclusive trio. Of three. Three is the number. No more.

*backs slowly away from potential Python quotage*


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Too late!

One...two...five!


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

*points at Worldkiller*

PURGE HIM! WITH... WITH... um... scented bootlaces?


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Make him sit in...THE COMFY CHAIR!!


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Who is Blackheart figting on the cover? It looks like Shrike, but that can't be right >_>


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

He has white helmet and a skull icon on shoulder that almost looks like Iron Warriors, if Lexicanum is anything to go by these are the Silver Skulls chapter, second founding from Ultramarines


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Yup it's the Silver Skulls, god job on noticing that from the picture I only knew because Pyroriffic had mentioned it in another thread.


----------



## X FiftY 1ne (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking forward to this. I linger over at the bolthole (don't have an account) and remember the talk of this novel being in the works. The thread I believe you made was telling everyone to open their codex's and read a particular quote on the galaxy map.

Good stuff, can't wait.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I hope this Cawkwell does well enough... A female perspective on 40k is a nice twist. I do have to say that BL's art has stepped up a thousand notches, I guess the HH series has put some serious dough in their pockets to be able to pay better artists!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> I hope this Cawkwell does well enough... A female perspective on 40k is a nice twist. I do have to say that BL's art has stepped up a thousand notches, I guess the HH series has put some serious dough in their pockets to be able to pay better artists!


You could always read some of her fiction to decide how well you think she writes, she posts on Heresy regularly enough (hell she's posted 7 times on this thread alone) and is the Admin for the BL Bolthole so I imagine there must be at least a paragraph or two of her stories somewhere :grin:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yes, yes I could do that LOL what's her handle on here???


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> yes, yes I could do that LOL what's her handle on here???


I was going to make you guess but I know someone else who can't resist spoiling things would tell you 

*Pyroriffic*


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL I was kinda leaning that way... Thanks for the confirmation Baron!


----------



## Cambrius (Nov 4, 2010)

Cowlicker16 said:


> He has white helmet and a skull icon on shoulder that almost looks like Iron Warriors, if Lexicanum is anything to go by these are the Silver Skulls chapter, second founding from Ultramarines





Baron Spikey said:


> Yup it's the Silver Skulls, god job on noticing that from the picture I only knew because Pyroriffic had mentioned it in another thread.


If you tilt your head to the side a bit, you can see the bottom half of the Silver Skulls icon on the pauldron (shoulder pad?) to our left. And his helm looks shiny enough to be silver. :grin:


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

X FiftY 1ne said:


> Looking forward to this. I linger over at the bolthole (don't have an account) and remember the talk of this novel being in the works. The thread I believe you made was telling everyone to open their codex's and read a particular quote on the galaxy map.
> 
> Good stuff, can't wait.


Here's the bit from _Codex: Space Marines_. Because I'm nothing if not kind-hearted.

No, really I am.



> “The Silver Skulls Chapter fleet destroys a Red Corsair strike force comprising several Executor-class grand cruisers. The surviving renegades make planetfall on several worlds in the Gildar system, but the Silver Skulls are not to be thwarted so easily. In a matter of weeks, the Gildar system is declared free of the Red Corsairs’ influence.”


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> I was going to make you guess but I know someone else who can't resist spoiling things would tell you
> 
> *Pyroriffic*


Careful.

Say my name three times and I'll appear.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Aw only a couple weeks? Routing for Chaos is so hard when they keep losing


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

It's not the length of the campaign but what you do with it that matters...


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

The artwork is Boss. My jaw dropped when I saw that. I plan on making that one the first Space Marine Battles Book I will be purchasing


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

amazon have it listed as 8th dec nooooooooo thats way way too long a time to wait to have my hands all over that goodness :threaten:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Pyroriffic said:


> Careful.
> 
> Say my name three times and I'll appear.


*Manifests a mirror out of the night*

Pyroriffic, Pyroriffic... Pyroriffic. 

I'm waiting.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wish there was a higher rez (i.e. larger as a whole) version of these.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> LOL I was kinda leaning that way... Thanks for the confirmation Baron!


Go get some coffee, even I caught on it was her posting.



Pyroriffic said:


> Careful.
> 
> Say my name three times and I'll appear.


I will remember that when I wanna get my copy signed!

8 December? Well crap! 2 days before my bday tho...


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> *Manifests a mirror out of the night*
> 
> Pyroriffic, Pyroriffic... Pyroriffic.
> 
> ...


I didn't say WHERE I would appear.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yes larry I need some coffee... my airbrush had been running for quite some time and then my paint brushes for another LOOOOOOONNNGggg session of commission work. Sorry I didn't catch on Pyro! Good luck on the book, I look forward to it even though Blackheart is of no interest to me!


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

Diatribe1974 said:


> Wish there was a higher rez (i.e. larger as a whole) version of these.



You can find all of Jon's work here in various resolutions, they can make pretty good wallpapers actually. _The Gildar Rift_ isn't there right now but maybe in the next few weeks.


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

HorusReborn said:


> yes larry I need some coffee... my airbrush had been running for quite some time and then my paint brushes for another LOOOOOOONNNGggg session of commission work. Sorry I didn't catch on Pyro! Good luck on the book, I look forward to it even though Blackheart is of no interest to me!


Coffee.

Coffee is good.

Thanks very much! 

:drinks:


----------

